# most gorgeous horse



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

hey. i just found some pics of my trainer in virginia's horse. i personally think he is one of the most gorgeous talented horses i've ever met and i just wanted to know what you guys think of him. yes it's okay for me to be posting this even though he's not mine. his name is snickers by the way. show name is mighty perfect

the pictures are of him and his owner at an '06 showjumping rally


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Well I don't know much about English riding, but that is one smoking hot horse!


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

Haha. isn't he? Everyone absolutely adores him, but he's got such an appy attitude it's ridiculous. this past summer his owner was riding him in Dressage at Lexington and me and another girl tagged along for the weekend to help out. Every time I went into his stall to tack him up his ears went pinned and he just looked sooo ****ed. He never tried to bite me or anything though. lol.


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow! He is absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

That is one gorgeous horse!!!!!


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah wow what a nice horse (and I'm not an appy person usual) and he's got awesome form and looks to be a great team with his rider! Just awesome!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

he's so cute! I will have to post a pic of my trainer's TB later. He has a jump that would blow any horse out of the water!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Woah, he's GORGEOUS! =D
My instructor always had all these gorgeous horses. I'd get so jealous.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

He has a gorgeous tuck.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

He's cute, even if I'm not a fan of appy spots! LOL.


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

I agree with everyone. He's stunning!
This is definitely my favourite appy now


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

haha. yeah, him and another appy at the barn are my two favorites :]

and yeah, his tuck is incredible. he's got so much talent it's ridiculous. he's an eventer through and through but he even does well at recognized dressage shows. im so jealous.


this is the other appy. his name is lightning, we call him baby lightning or lightning bug cause he's just a little thing xD
not quite as gorgeous as snickers but he's cute and the sweetest/funniest thing you'll ever meet.


----------



## kingkillkannon (Mar 13, 2009)

I am not a huge fan of Appy's but he is nice. Beautiful jump. Nice knees.
And I must say, that I have been looking at alot of the pictures in this section of the forum, and you are -finally- one of the nicest riders I have seen. Beautiful position over fences, excellent form. 
Some of the pictures on here, I wouldnt let the kid canter, let alone jump a 2'3 fence. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

so this is the horse i was talking about

his name is Rave Review aka Revy and he is owned by my trainer whos name i will not say. I have gotten the opportunity to ride him and he is amazing!

He is now a six year old and competing Preliminary
at Rocking Horse
PhotoReflect - Xpress Foto - Action & Event Photography

at Ocala
PhotoReflect - Xpress Foto - Action & Event Photography

i would put up more pics of him but i can't do it from this computer. He is travelling overseas in June with my trainer. She is moving there because her husband is in the US Army


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

oh he's an OTTB by the way. forgot to mention that tidbit :]


----------

